# Increased CM on 5dp3dt



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

HEEEEEELPPPPP
I'm 5dp3dt if you count from the day after transfer (which was Saturday). I've had pains on and off since transfer, but last night I had a really bad pulsating pain in my left side, which felt like my ovary. Luckily, by today it's gone, but by this afternoon, I feel totally overcome by tiredness, and I've got whitish cm (TMI). It feels like AF is about to come. I'm just looking to see if anybody else has had cm in the 2ww. I thought my cervix would be high and dry if this had worked?Thanks.

Nikki


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi onlysam, I had the same thing too - I don't remember getting it last time we had a BFN, but I'm not 100% sure.  I do remember getting it when pregnant with DS, apparently it has something to do with raised progesterone.  I didn't want to get too excited as I'm taking progesterone support.  Saying that it was a BFP so maybe it was the pregnancy, still getting it now, its like ovulation cm - kind of clear and stretchy (sorry tmi)!!

Good luck, can't wait to hear about your BFP!!

Ems


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh Jakesmum, it's you again!!You're sending me LOADS of      
at the moment, and making me feel better  .
I really really hope I get that BFP, I feel like I've waited a lifetime for it! It is like the cm I get at ovulation too, that's why I was so confused    Keep on feeling this warm gush (tmi) and rushing to the loo. Mind you, I do get that befor AF too............Congrats again on your BFP.Lucky lucly you!

Nikki


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Nikki it sounds really positive!  Obviously everyone is different, but sounds very similar to my experiences so far.  I've also been getting really hot some nights in bed - had to have the windows open and the ceiling fan on and I'm like you, always cold!  At some points during the day I've been absolutely freezing as well - really strange.  I really hope you get your BFP, I've got everything crossed for you.


----------

